# Positive Outlook



## PistolPete (Feb 17, 2012)

Hey Guys,

I Wanna just give a couple of things that will truly make you feel better after reading. These things I have learned over the past 6 months. 
This is what you need to do to get over the TEMPORARY state of mind.

1) Realize this shit is gonna last as long as you make it last. Distraction and surrounding yourself with positive people and things will help you. Don't think that life is over, its far from it. Life is really just beginning because after DP/DR you will appreciate this great gift of life. Maybe this was meant to happen to you. Because of the outlook on life you had. You may have taken it for granted. Once your out of this you will never think twice about taking this for granted.

2) "Know Thyself" Go back and look at your old Facebook or photo albums. Try to tell a story about each picture. This made me feel happier knowing that this DP/DR has only lasted a very small fraction of my life.

3) Feel things around you. Notice how everything feels like it looks. Therefor these things around you are real.

4) Talk to family members that make you happy. Have good conversations that mean something.

5) Never think twice about recovery know your on a one way road and the way to get of the road is to take a "U-Turn" back to your old self. It will happen when your ready.

6) Don't think about anything that will cause anxiety such as "how did I get here on earth" you were born and have been living. That is how you are here.

7) Don't study DP/DR symptoms will only become more intense. Know that thousands of people go through this and all recover in a certain matter of time.








Live life and don't look back... You will get out of this just let go and stop obsessing. I promise you can do this.

I can add more if you like let me know what you think!

Thank you!

Pete


----------



## Deleted Account (Jul 26, 2010)

NIce post. I've had Dp for 10 years and i'm just now realizing how to handle it. I wish it were as easy as just flipping a switch in my mind.


----------



## PistolPete (Feb 17, 2012)

ShannaLynn said:


> NIce post. I've had Dp for 10 years and i'm just now realizing how to handle it. I wish it were as easy as just flipping a switch in my mind.


wow thats a long time... why do you think it has lasted this long for you?


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

Great post man. Def. like the part about surrounding yourself with positive people. I agree with that fully. It is best to keep people around you that work well with you and anybody who causes you grief or problems has got to go.

After having DP/DR for a particular ammount of time, honestly what it comes down to is "what are ya gonna do"... Basically make the best of it.


----------



## PistolPete (Feb 17, 2012)

thanks of the feedback buddy. Im glad you agree. Are you recovered now?


----------

